

Why is MS getting money from android smartphone manufacturers? - pm90

Why exactly are android smartphone manufacturers making deals with Microsoft, when it seems to have no relation to android whatsoever?
======
stonemetal
Microsoft holds patents that it claims Linux violates. Android is a Linux.
Therefore Microsoft claims Android violates it's patents. QED

Companies that wish to stay on Microsoft's good side(anyone who wants to build
a WP 7 phone, or sell a desktop) and use Linux licenses those patents. Thus
they pay MS for android.

------
Daniel_Newby
Licensing Microsoft patents.

